# Should the A4 based allroad get it's own forum?



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Seems logical to keep the A4 separate from the C5 and C6 models. Especially for searches and issues that may be unique to the model.

Thoughts?


----------



## rosegage (Jun 10, 2012)

*YES!*

I would love to see a forum for the USA A4 Allroad. I am about to buy one, just trying to settle on the color, etc. Audi site doesn't have the Build Your Own feature enabled for the Allroad, and the only pictures I've seen are the Olympic Team ones and a few when you search dealers. Why would they start shipments and not have the ability to Build your own enabled on the web page? :banghead: Corporate entities… I have a lot more questions.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

rosegage said:


> I would love to see a forum for the USA A4 Allroad. I am about to buy one, just trying to settle on the color, etc. Audi site doesn't have the Build Your Own feature enabled for the Allroad, and the only pictures I've seen are the Olympic Team ones and a few when you search dealers. Why would they start shipments and not have the ability to Build your own enabled on the web page? :banghead: Corporate entities&#133; I have a lot more questions.


I put it in the suggestion forum . Hope the mods take a look soon.

I'm not buying now, but I will be at some point. I want a forum too.

Keep us posted on your purchase!


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Incrementalg said:


> Seems logical to keep the A4 separate from the C5 and C6 models. Especially for searches and issues that may be unique to the model.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm going to say no. 
The A6 version of the allroad has a number of specific features and issues. The A4 allroad really has no specific features to it aside from some shiny wheels, taller springs and a lot of rubber bits glued to the body panels. To me it would be like asking if the A4 Titanium package cars should get thier own forum. I havea Ti car, and I see no need for it.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

FractureCritical said:


> I'm going to say no.
> The A6 version of the allroad has a number of specific features and issues. The A4 allroad really has no specific features to it aside from some shiny wheels, taller springs and a lot of rubber bits glued to the body panels. To me it would be like asking if the A4 Titanium package cars should get thier own forum. I havea Ti car, and I see no need for it.


Then I think it shoul def get its own forum. If its nothing like an allroad, then it shouldn't be lumped in with. the C5 and C6.

I'm thinking from a search perspective. If its more A4 than allroad, then it might be better to have an A4 allroad forum. 

Most of the users here I think are in the US. We don't get any confusion with C6 owners cause there aren't any in the US. Now that an A4 allroad is coming to the states, we're gonna see forum activity related to it. It could get confusing for new owners who may have no experience with or little knowledge about the other models.


----------



## punkstarkitch (Nov 20, 2005)

*Yes, they should!*

Since the there will be no A3 Sportback (hatch) for 2013, I'm looking to buy the new Allroad, and there isn't enough information on the up coming Allroad. 
I too, have been checking daily to see if the Audiusa site has updated their "Build your Allroad" menu. 
I've been checking this forum weekly for any more pictures of different colors and options.

If anything, the next series A4 (I think B9) will be coming out for 2013, so maybe it'll be grouped together like the previous Avants.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

punkstarkitch said:


> Since the there will be no A3 Sportback (hatch) for 2013, I'm looking to buy the new Allroad, and there isn't enough information on the up coming Allroad.
> I too, have been checking daily to see if the Audiusa site has updated their "Build your Allroad" menu.
> I've been checking this forum weekly for any more pictures of different colors and options.
> 
> If anything, the next series A4 (I think B9) will be coming out for 2013, so maybe it'll be grouped together like the previous Avants.



What information are you looking for?


----------



## punkstarkitch (Nov 20, 2005)

TREGinginCO said:


> What information are you looking for?


 So far I found it in this forum, the price, options, release date. I want to see more colors.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

punkstarkitch said:


> So far I found it in this forum, the price, options, release date. I want to see more colors.


 Check out the color options for the 2013 A4 as the allroad colors are all the same - no exclusive colors for the allroad.


----------



## punkstarkitch (Nov 20, 2005)

TREGinginCO said:


> Check out the color options for the 2013 A4 as the allroad colors are all the same - no exclusive colors for the allroad.


 The audiusa site is updated. The colors are the same. One option that I do like is the "Full paint option" that the panels can be painted the same as the body.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

holy crap, the allroad is four thousand dollars more than the Q5, justto start. 
Who does Audi plan on selling these things to?


----------



## btkicker (Nov 29, 2007)

YES. The new A4/B8 based Allroads should be moved to a separate sub forum. No-brainer.


----------



## btkicker (Nov 29, 2007)

FractureCritical said:


> holy crap, the allroad is four thousand dollars more than the Q5, justto start.
> Who does Audi plan on selling these things to?


 If it's the same equipment, they come out almost even. That said, in the next few months the Q5 will be getting DEEP discounts because the refresh is about to hit in Sept (2.0) and November (3.0 supercharged).


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

btkicker said:


> YES. The new A4/B8 based Allroads should be moved to a separate sub forum. No-brainer.


 Moderators said they'll consider it.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

But there's hardly any traffic in this forum... 

I mean if you needed relevant C5 A6 based allroad stuff in search, just look at the dates.. heh.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

You guys should check out quattroworld.com for tons of allroad traffic. It's always busy over there. The format is an older format, but it makes for great conversation like posts.


----------

